# Prairie Dog Rifle



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

I am looking at purchasing a rifle to take down some dogs this summer, any suggestions on caliber?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what kind of shooting? are you looking at trying to join the 1000 yd club, or do you want something you can shoot fast and furious out to 300-400 yds? im not a serious p-dog slayer, but i can point you in the right direction.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

A 223 is hard to beat.


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

I would prefer fast and furious!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say get a 223. Savage is a great option for PD. You can burn threw many rounds with a bolt. If you truly want to put a big hole in your bank account you will want a AR-15. Bushmaster, DPMS and a few others make great flat tops. I built my own flat top and 600rd to 800rd days are very common. I find it very hard to get as many dogs with a bolt. Many times I can shoot one in a group the rest scatter off the mound and when one stops I can get that one also. If everything works out all this action down range will get others to stop and look. This gives me many targets to shoot.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have a price limit? If you don't I would look into a heavy barreled Remington in 223. They are as close to custom as you can get in my opinion. Just my $0.02


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a 223 in a good bolt action rifle. As for me, you can't go wrong with an AR15. The AR's are a blast and very accurate. The wife on the other hand prefers her Marlin 17HMR. A load of fun and accurate on PD's out to 200 yds. provided there is little or no wind.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

your .243 is just fine for the PD's. Other than that 22-250 is the way to go, or even the .204 out to about 250-300 on calmer days.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

yup, I think a 22-250 or a 220 swift would get my vote.. I like the long range stuff... once the buggers get a little leary it's nice to move up to the guns that have a bit better range to them.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am no p dog hunter as I have none over here in the North East, but I would say a .204 Ruger would be hard to beat. Shoots as flat as a 22-250 and you get to watch your bullet hit home. Then I would get a Savage in .17 HMR or 22 mag for closer and cheaper shooting when the .204 got hot!! :2cents:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes get a 22 or a 17 of some sort. But a 223 will be cheaper to shoot, as you will be most likely be shooting bulk.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 223 truly is a great round. It gives high velosity and will not eat up tubes very fast. I used a 222 for two years and it is also a very good choice. I could shoot very fast before the tube got very hot. 
A 22-250 or something as big will allow you to shoot much farther faster but there is large trade offs. One your tube will get hotter much faster. Heat kills tubes very fast. It is hard to stop shooting only after a few shots to let your gun cool.


----------



## panhandlelivin (Dec 9, 2007)

I am a big swift fan, but almost always take the 204's for pasture poodles. There are a few reasons I like it. Almost no recoil. You can watch your bullet hit. Its cheaper to reload for......less powder. Doesn't hit up like the swift or 22-250, so you can shoot more. Fast, flat and accurate.....can be loaded to speeds approaching the swift.

Down sides of the .20 cal.
Bullet selection......there are so many more available in a .22 cal

wind push - Prior to purchasing my first 204 I read quite a bit of literature and forums that railed the on the 204's lighter bullet and susceptability to wind. The wind tends to blow a bit here in the panhandle and I was a little concerned. I will shoot out to 500+ yds and I cannot tell much difference in it and the swift. Physics would indicate there would be a difference, but I cannot tell it. Maybe it is more perceptable at longer distances.

Ony my 2 cents, hope it helps


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Get a heavy barreled 243. You can't be over gunned for those buggers and I get a kick out of vaporizing them @ 1/4 mile. I used to shoot 223,222,22-250 for pdogs. Open country and gusty winds make for lots of near misses. Shoot the 75gr v-max in 6mm and they disapear.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Get a heavy barreled 243. You can't be over gunned for those buggers and I get a kick out of vaporizing them @ 1/4 mile.


You could get a heavy replacement barrel for your Savage .243, and keep the rifle you have, but I would buy the .204 or 22-250. you know I am not a fan of the .243, or buy a Howa 1500 and I will "test" it for you.


----------

